# 15 Honda rancher with 28x10.5x14 rears 28x9x14 front



## Jwilliam420rancher (May 3, 2021)

Ok my brother gave me his ranger tires that are outlaw2 28x10.5x14 rears I can’t find much about it on that size tire for the rear but the fronts are 28x9x14 fronts .. my question is if I buy the 14x7 rims for the rancher will it look funny or stick out to far in the rear with that 10.5 rear will that inch and half make that much of a difference ? It’s SRA ... 
I have a another Honda 14 rancher with 30x9x14 front and rear and they don’t stick out bad at all the rims are 14x7 ..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

No that should be just right. Just make sure you order rims for an SRA machine, the rear offsets will be different than the front.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> No that should be just right. Just make sure you order rims for an SRA machine, the rear offsets will be different than the front.


Exactly...very important.


----------

